# Natures two sides in one photo



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I took this photo awhile back while I was out helping a buddy scout for his hunt. It turned out OK for a cell phone pic. It shows the beauty and the thorny side of nature.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude, that's freaking AWESOME! Especially for a cell phone pic. I love macro nature shots.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow! That's a good picture even with a cell phone.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great pic, especially for a phone! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I was quite surprised myself that the picture turned out that good. I've tried other up close shots like that before and have not had the luck with how the phone focuses.


----------

